

Product Management in a Startup - jpwagner
http://subrataalpha.wordpress.com/2009/03/11/product-management-in-a-startup/

======
russell
I disagree strongly and I have worked with some pretty good product managers.
The customer interaction, usability, and functionality are not something to
hand off to someone who is essentially a marketing technician. If the founders
are going to produce an outstanding product, they need to be deep into the
customer facing issues. If they can get the help of an outstanding designer,
go for it, but a manager doesn't add much.

~~~
jpwagner
It is essential that someone in your company thinks from the perspective of a
customer. The author of this article/post is suggesting that that person's
title is "Product Manager" (although they wear different hats).

He is NOT suggesting AFAICT, that you dump financial resources into a do-
nothing "manager" as you are implying. I've heard time and time again that you
NEED product management in a startup.

Think of a new name if you find the title misleading.

